# C-57D photos to come



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

New to site so need enough posts to add photos.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I will provide them.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Second post.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Third post.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Forth post.


----------



## goose814 (Feb 26, 2002)

I in.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks!

Okay, let's see if this works. Nope, tried to drag and drop and the photo went away. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

Not a valid image type.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

Changed it to a jpeg and still no worky.:frown2:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't know if this is still in effect (Hobby Talk has changed hands a few times over the years), but there used to be a rule that new members had to have made a certain number of posts (10 or 20, I think) before they could post photos. Also, there seems to be a current problem uploading photos to the Hobby Talk photo albums, so you'll have to upload your photos to a photo hosting site like Photobucket before posting them here. Once you've done that, even if you can't insert the photos directly into your posts you can insert a link to the photos in your posts.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I opened a free account on photpbucket and I'm used to upload all my pictures to my library there. Than, it is just a matter of copy the picture link there and post here. Very easy.

As for the videos, this process doesn't work with photobucket and I don't know why. So, I opened a free account on You Tube. The rest is all the same: upload my videos to my channel, copy the links there and post them here. The videos are embedded so that they can be played here without open a new window on you tube.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm going to try to open a photo from imageshack and see if it works. Not giving up yet.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

Works! Hope you like it after all of that.



Everything that's white is scratch built. The design came from the plans that are available online that I'm sure most of the folks here are aware of. This is the upper deck and I'm now working on the main deck. It is 50% complete and I will post my progress up soon. Thanks for the help getting photos up!


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

*Some shots of the Main Deck*


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

GASP!!! FANTASTIC!!

Did you say everything in white is built from scratch? You mean those tables, chairs, bookshelve, toilets, etc?


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

Fernando Mureb said:


> GASP!!! FANTASTIC!!
> 
> Did you say everything in white is built from scratch? You mean those tables, chairs, bookshelve, toilets, etc?


Thanks, yes. The yellowish parts are from the Polar Lights kit (first issue). The white is all scratch built.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

*Scratch build Tractor*


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

*More Main Deck*


----------



## goose814 (Feb 26, 2002)

:surprise:Holy crap! I used to follow this model when it was on the CultTVMan forums. I'm really glad to see it continue again. This is such an awesome build. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

*Prime painted upper hull*

This took many hours of filling and sanding and months waiting for the bonding to completely cure. After about 18-20 months for the seams to finally stop opening and cracking the filler.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

*Activating landing supports*

Here are a couple of videos of the mechanized landing support legs on the C-57D. First is the Main Leg and second is of 3 support ramps. Please forgive the terrible video production. Tripod in the future.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

It's awesome that you included a restroom, complete with a crewman at a urinal. :laugh:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Any updates on this project? This is amazing!


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> Any updates on this project? This is amazing!


Construction of the upper deck is complete (first 2 photos). Working on main deck now, including operating hinged doors, small detail parts for the officer quarters and refining overall layout. The lower deck (cargo and ramp section) will follow. Have basic idea for motorizing the 2 cargo load/unload conveyor belts. Still need to find a good 3-d printing service that can model a ring gear for the motorized fusion cores rotating vanes. Some detail modeling still needed for cargo area.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a very impressive build!


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

Richard Baker said:


> That is a very impressive build!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

GVJOHN said:


> Construction of the upper deck is complete (first 2 photos). Working on main deck now, including operating hinged doors, small detail parts for the officer quarters and refining overall layout. The lower deck (cargo and ramp section) will follow. Have basic idea for motorizing the 2 cargo load/unload conveyor belts. Still need to find a good 3-d printing service that can model a ring gear for the motorized fusion cores rotating vanes. Some detail modeling still needed for cargo area.


I am very surprised about how big is this model to allow for sutch a detailed interior build plus enough room left to put inside all the electronics and servos needed to motorize everything as you are doing it.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

Fernando Mureb said:


> I am very surprised about how big is this model to allow for sutch a detailed interior build plus enough room left to put inside all the electronics and servos needed to motorize everything as you are doing it.


It has been quite a challenge but one that I committed to doing. My goal is to have a complete interior with all the detail and without compromise by mechanisms and wires. The only time there will be evidence of anything other than interior visible will be when the upper half of the hulls is removed to reveal the cargo area and extra details of the main deck. Only then will the compartments for batteries and electronics be visible though they will be covered. My biggest concerns now are the lower dome being able to support what will end up being around 30 pounds of weight. Also, finding a good 3-D printing company that can supply a module 0.5 ring gear for the fusion core.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Amazing work! Too bad 95% of it will be hidden when assembled. How do you plan on displaying?

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

veedubb67 said:


> Amazing work! Too bad 95% of it will be hidden when assembled. How do you plan on displaying?
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


I will treat it like a Russian Matryoshka doll.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

veedubb67 said:


> Amazing work! Too bad 95% of it will be hidden when assembled. How do you plan on displaying?
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


In other words, I will display it completely closed up, probably suspended in air. When someone shows interest in it I will remotely deploy the main landing leg, let the ship down to land and deploy the 3 ramp support legs. Then I can peel away each layer of internal detail.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

Scratch built Disintegrator Cannon almost finished.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

I guess it's well known that the Polar Lights C-57D stairway ramp is not to scale. The model scale is 1:72 but the stairs are more like 1:46 scale. Made my own stairway ramp in true 1:72 scale.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Double-dose of cool today!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Man, you are very, very good in miniaturization!


----------



## Newbie123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome! Great to see all these photos again! I saved them all from the Cultman site thread way back in 2009 - 2011 (??!! - how can it be that long ago?) before they suddenly stopped. Please keep posting. I've always wanted to see how this beast turned/turns out.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

Newbie123 said:


> Welcome! Great to see all these photos again! I saved them all from the Cultman site thread way back in 2009 - 2011 (??!! - how can it be that long ago?) before they suddenly stopped. Please keep posting. I've always wanted to see how this beast turned/turns out.


I think it was back in 2011. Took a several year break while pursuing other hobby interests but have been back at it for a couple of months now. Didn't realize I had as much to do as I've been doing to complete this model but am making good progress now. Thankfully some technology I was wrestling with has improved since 2011, like ribbon LED lights for the fusion core. Currently finalizing details of working conveyor belts for the ship. Will post more pics soon.


----------



## Newbie123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Working conveyor belts???
It's so good to have you back! This is craftsmanship of the highest order. And one of those projects that makes me think I'd be better suited to a hobby like knitting or macrame. But I'll keep watching, and keep pretending. 
Working conveyor belts???


----------

